
Next level parallax scrolling with CSS variables - electerious
https://basicscroll.electerious.com
======
onion2k
I think it's just because it's a horizontal animation that's activated by a
vertical scroll event, but if I scroll quickly it looks pretty janky (in
Chrome 64 on a relatively new iMac).

~~~
electerious
Interesting. I'm not sure if I can do anything to improve the performance
further. The frame rate stays by almost 60fps and the amount of repaints on
the site has been reduced to a minimum. It runs smooth on my older retina
MacBook, but I can also see a subtle janky animation when I scroll fast.

